# Norman Geisler passed away



## RamistThomist (Jul 1, 2019)

I disagreed with him on a lot, but I don't think you can speak of the conservative Evangelical resurgence in philosophy without mentioning his name. From his website:

Dear friends and family of Norm Geisler,

It is with great sadness that we share this news that Norm Geisler passed away peacefully this morning. He has left behind an amazing legacy that will continue to have a ripple effect for many years to come.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## B.L. (Jul 1, 2019)

Jacob,

Have you read over either of the below works of his? If acquainted with them I'd be curious to hear your thoughts. I enjoy having reference books on hand and I've always wondered about these two.

- The Big Book of Bible Difficulties
- The Big Book of Christian Apologetics


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 1, 2019)

B.L. McDonald said:


> Jacob,
> 
> Have you read over either of the below works of his? If acquainted with them I'd be curious to hear your thoughts. I enjoy having reference books on hand and I've always wondered about these two.
> 
> ...



I've read his one on apologetics. His stuff on Bible difficulties is okay. He gives you a quick reference and a quick explanation. I don't think he always goes as deep into the issues as he could have.

My personal favorite is his book on Ethics.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 1, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> I disagreed with him on a lot, but I don't think you can speak of the conservative Evangelical resurgence in philosophy without mentioning his name. From his website:
> 
> Dear friends and family of Norm Geisler,
> 
> It is with great sadness that we share this news that Norm Geisler passed away peacefully this morning. He has left behind an amazing legacy that will continue to have a ripple effect for many years to come.



Per footnote 1 on his Wikipedia page, he died from a blood clot in his brain. I assume he died in Charlotte, North Carolina, which is near the seminary he co-founded in Matthews, North Carolina (a suburb of Charlotte). More information soon, hopefully.

I found the philosophy-oriented first sections of his systematic theology to be quite interesting, by the way.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jwright82 (Jul 10, 2019)

I know that Vantillians like myself often are overly critical of anyone not in our "circle" but I like Frame enjoy good stuff wherever it is. So this great man was extraordinary in his work, even though I haven't read him in years, and it is a loss to the church.


----------



## jwright82 (Jul 10, 2019)

His "Reasons for Faith: basics of the Christian fath" is excellent if only for the essays on other religions at the end. The essay on Satanism is worth the price of the book. The author basically shows how the Satanist craze was overblown. 
The first part wasn't to my liking but we have lost a good man.


----------



## Dachaser (Jul 10, 2019)

jwright82 said:


> His "Reasons for Faith: basics of the Christian fath" is excellent if only for the essays on other religions at the end. The essay on Satanism is worth the price of the book. The author basically shows how the Satanist craze was overblown.
> The first part wasn't to my liking but we have lost a good man.


He was very strong on the inspiration and inerrancy of the scriptures, but really misunderstood Soteriology.


----------

